# Addons ?



## Jarus (24. April 2007)

Wird es denn nun in Herr der Ringe Online Addons geben wenn ja wird buffed denn BLASC Client auch für HdRO
anpassen wenn wird ich es mir direkt laden.

Jarus


----------



## splen (25. April 2007)

UI-AddOns wirds bei HdRO vorerst nur in Form von optischen Veränderungen geben. Das hat Turbine bereits bestätigt. (Quelle)

Ob das ausschließt, dass es ne Möglichkeit gibt, Daten für BLASC oder ähnliche Projekte auszulesen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich hab den Eindruck, dass Turbine den Usern nicht zuviel Einblick in die ganze Scripterei geben möchte.


----------



## kikigold (30. April 2007)

Jarus schrieb:


> Wird es denn nun in Herr der Ringe Online Addons geben wenn ja wird buffed denn BLASC Client auch für HdRO
> anpassen wenn wird ich es mir direkt laden.
> 
> Jarus




http://www.lotrointerface.com/downloads/index.php?

suchst du das?


----------



## mikk (2. Mai 2007)

kikigold schrieb:


> http://www.lotrointerface.com/downloads/index.php?
> 
> suchst du das?



Nein, er frägt nach Addons wie man sie von WoW her kennt. Wie schon angemerkt, kannst Du die Grafik dees Interface verändern. Mehr geht nicht und wird wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht anders werden.


----------



## Juebar (3. Mai 2007)

Hi! 

alos wo glaub ich dringend was passiern muss sind Loc-Daten - also Koordinaten auf der Map. Die gibts zwar an festegelegten Punkten und über den /Pos-Befehl, bei letzterem bin ich allerding noch nicht so richtig durchgestiegen.

Vielleicht hat da mal jemand einen Tip ?

Gruß
J


----------



## NavySushi (4. Mai 2007)

Juebar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> alos wo glaub ich dringend was passiern muss sind Loc-Daten - also Koordinaten auf der Map. Die gibts zwar an festegelegten Punkten und über den /Pos-Befehl, bei letzterem bin ich allerding noch nicht so richtig durchgestiegen.
> 
> ...



Inwiefern meinst du das ? Welche Probleme hast du mit der Karte ? Der Bug ist doch bekannt, oder geht's Dir noch um etwas anderes ?


----------



## Melrakal (4. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub er möchte schlicht und einfach ein Koordinatensystem, damit man sich besser orientieren und anderen präzisere Ortsangaben geben kann als "Ja da um den Berg ganz oben rum" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baridor (6. Mai 2007)

jo in koordinatensytem vermisse ich auch 
auf jeder landkarte sind zahlen vermerkt die man heutzutage als koordinaten bezeichnet 
hoffe das wird noch


----------



## Juebar (6. Mai 2007)

Hi !

Nur falls ihr es noch nicht wisst:

mit 

;loc  (NICHT /loc!)

könnt ihr euch eure derzeitige Position anzeigen lassen. Diese werden auf einigen Sites auch schon in Questbeschreibungen verwandt.

COOL wäre ein Addon, das diese Koordinaten ständig auf dem Bildschirm anzeigt (in irgend ner Ecke oder so). Aber das kommt bestimmt bald.

In diesem Sinne

Gehabt euch wohl, Gefährten !

Euer 
J.


----------



## splen (7. Mai 2007)

Juebar schrieb:


> ...
> mit
> 
> ;loc  (NICHT /loc!)
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Befehl kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Karte ne Koordinate auszumachen geht momentan aber leider nur durch Schätzen anhand der Koordinaten, die man bei den POI sehen kann, oder?


----------



## NavySushi (15. Mai 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, schon ! Also bei den POIs sieht man Coords, sonst nirgends... und halt durch den Befehl ;loc


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2007)

NavySushi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, schon ! Also bei den POIs sieht man Coords, sonst nirgends... und halt durch den Befehl ;loc



http://lotro-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=153188


----------



## Eliara Larethian (6. Juli 2007)

Mandisa, unterlasse bitte solche Posts, sowas nervt echt... Vorallem wenn es nichts damit zu tun hat, wonach gefragt wird, oder mit welchem Hinweis du es verlinkt hast...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

